# Personal Credit?



## Peterb11 (6 Jan 2012)

Ok so need a personal loan of €1000-€1500 for college fees.
somewhere like provident, although they only offer up to €500, even though I've had a loan with them before, and paid back in full, they will only offer up to €650.

Not good enough really 

Anyone know of where I can get this sort of personal loan? 
No problems with weekly payments, and can have it sorted over a year. 

Currently paying one off with the credit union from when I was in Oz and they won't top up the loan, so I'd have to wait til thats paid off, and need the money for 8th of Feb :/

Any help appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## so-crates (6 Jan 2012)

What bank provides on campus service at your target college? They may be in a better position to provide you with the loan required


----------



## Peterb11 (6 Jan 2012)

I'm not even in the college yet but half of it will go towards what the grant wont cover and half towards transport. 

So applying on campus is a no-no for now.


----------



## 44brendan (6 Jan 2012)

You are unlikely to get this level of funds without a personal G'tee from someone with a good banking track record and satisfactory income. have you a willing relation who could introduce you to his/her Bank is prepared to provide a PLG?


----------



## vandriver (6 Jan 2012)

Ask the credit union if they will loan you the 1500 if you deposit 650 as extra security.


----------



## so-crates (6 Jan 2012)

Peterb11 said:


> I'm not even in the college yet but half of it will go towards what the grant wont cover and half towards transport.
> 
> So applying on campus is a no-no for now.



I don't understand why asking is a no-no, the on campus bank is not just for students living on campus.


----------



## Peterb11 (8 Jan 2012)

Nope doubt I can get a guarantor, and I'm pretty stuck and really could do with the cash. I have a loan already with the credit union I took out 2 years ago and they won't consider me for another loan until X amount of it is paid back even though I pay every week without missing.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Peterb11 (9 Jan 2012)

If anyone knows of anywhere like provident that offers loans, would take €1000-€1200 and repay €1450-€1600 over 12-18 months get at me


----------



## Thirsty (12 Jan 2012)

Have you contacted the college?  Do they have a hardship fund/ bursary scheme?  Would they be willing to consider part payment?  Have you talked to the students union?


----------

